# When do you have to...



## fwoodwader

officially fill out the "tag" for your over sized redfish?

So you are wading in 4ft of water and you hook into a oversize red and you decided to keep it, you can't fill out your tag there(my license is actually left in my truck). Do you have to fill it out soon as you get out of the water when the fish goes in the cooler?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Right away


-mac-


----------



## spurgersalty

Right away, and some wardens will write you a ticket for your license not being "on your person", so be careful with that as well.


----------



## Bull Red

Ask POCLANCE. I think he may be a GW.


----------



## spurgersalty

Bull Red said:


> Ask POCLANCE. I think he may be a GW.


POCLANCE or LanceR? I know LanceR is affiliated with Parks and wildlife, not sure about the other guy.


----------



## iridered2003

they want it filled out right away. you put it on a stringer, you better tag it,punch dates atleast with a hook. some may be cool if not, but i wouldn't take a chance.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

if you keep one and dont tag it because your license is at home you may as well not use an oversize tag and it defeats the purpose of having them in the first place. you could keep as many as you want. use fishing line, wire or a zip tie and attach it around the small of the tail.


----------



## fwoodwader

Smackdaddy53 said:


> if you keep one and dont tag it because your license is at home you may as well not use an oversize tag and it defeats the purpose of having them in the first place. you could keep as many as you want. use fishing line, wire or a zip tie and attach it around the small of the tail.


I always take my license with me but most of the time I leave it in the truck if I'm wading and I would never take advantage of nor neglect the law, I was just inquiring if I had to do it immediately upon landing or when I got out of the water.


----------



## John_B_1

spurgersalty said:


> Right away, and some wardens will write you a ticket for your license not being "on your person", so be careful with that as well.


X2 I was actually told by a gw that you must have your license on your person. He said if you don't you can be ticketed, I keep mine on my at all times ziplock bag in my pocket or under my hat


----------



## Smackdaddy53

fwoodwader said:


> I always take my license with me but most of the time I leave it in the truck if I'm wading and I would never take advantage of nor neglect the law, I was just inquiring if I had to do it immediately upon landing or when I got out of the water.


It was more directed to whoever reads the reply because ive seen lots of people leave their license at home most of the time.

-mac-


----------



## V-Bottom

YES!!!!!


----------



## huntnetime

Hmmm...I always leave my license in the boat while wading. Never had a game warden check me for anything while in the water. Usually while underway heading back to the boat ramp. I suppose it would be up to the discretion of the GW and they can be very different from one to the next. Best thing would be to have it on you while wading and tag right away so as not to leave it up to discretion. Purposefully leaving a fishing license at home is kind of dumb in my opinion.


----------



## huntnetime

Straight from the TPWD website:

*Red Drum Tag*

For information on Tagged Fish 
*Immediately upon retaining a fish: *


Remove tag from license and use entire tag.
Fill in *ALL* information spaces on front of tag.
Cut out day and month.
Attach tag with a string or wire to the narrowest part of the tail, just ahead of the tail fin.
Putting it on a stringer I would imagine is considered "retaining a fish".


----------



## fwoodwader

So I need to carry a water proof pen now?


----------



## BENfishing

I always carry my license with me. But my pen would always be in my car, truck or boat. Space in the tackle box is always limited. I guess I need to carry a water proof pen, if I ever do plan on taking a bull home. I always plan out my targeted species. If u plan on putting a bull in the box, you should bring a pen. I would not leave it up to chance. Risk is too high. I would rather avoid a fine and use that money toward more fishing.


----------



## Trim-Happy

if you don't want a fine the answer is clear and trust me i know they are writing tickets left and right i was talking to a GW sat when he stoped me. i asked about the tags on reds since i told my gf if she got one over 45pb i would pay to put it on the wall, he told me "if it is on your stringer or in you boat being keep, it will have a completed tag or you will have a completed ticket" sounded pretty clear to me..


----------



## iridered2003

fwoodwader said:


> So I need to carry a water proof pen now?


im sure most if not all GW would be cool if your wading and tagged one without filling out the info cause of no pen as long as you cut/poked the month and date out on the tag and tied it to the tail. i would fillout all info as soon as i hit the truck.


----------



## Bull Red

Hmmmm....... I guess I need to put a pen in the boat. I usually release any reds that are even close to 28" or 20" though. Its just not worth the chance.


----------



## NOCREEK

I got checked a few months ago while fishing under the big bridge on Lake Conroe at night and forgot my lic. in the truck. They were very cool about it and pulled me up his I-phone or somthing and saw I was good to go. But did say it is best to have it on you, they can ticket you I think.


----------



## Lone-Star

If you have a valid license the ticket will be dismissed anyways, with a simple fax to the court. I leave my license and ID in the truck or boat when wading...I'd rather the minor inconvenience of getting the ticket dismissed than the chance of losing my DL. I fish 5-6 days every week and have never had an issue with this, yet I have lost many things while wading.


----------



## beenfishingyet

I got checked on Christmas bay and didnt have my wallet in the boat. GW called in my TX DL number and I was good to go. I agree that its not worth having a 
20 inch red wind up 19 7/8 on the GW ruler.....who wants more headaches?


----------

